
What is value proposition? Does your startup has good value proposition? How to measure it? :) - msbii

======
boris
Value proposition is a term used to refer to the benefit(s) received (or
perceived) by a user of your product or service . A more precise and useful
measure is the economic value of your product or service to a user. In an
ideal world it is defined as the difference between the amount of money the
user can make or save using your product less the amount that they can
make/save without. In the real world an estimated economic value (EVA) is
normally used. It is used for both pricing decisions and value communication
to potential users.

~~~
smuppala
good explanation

